# Double curle Mobius Scarf Pattern



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

What's that you say you have to knit one more Christmas present but time is running out? This mobius scarf is simple, fast, and versatile.

This is how I did this one, you can vary your to your liking.

What you'll need.
# 15 40" circular needles (Addy Turbos work best me).
4 skeins of Super Bulky (4 oz, 113 g. 64 yards, 59 m)

Co 110 st 

You know how when you are casting onto circular needles to make a hat you want to make sure all of the stitches are on the same side? Well, not here after you cast on make sure you twist your yarn one (only one) to create the mobius twist. 

K Until you almost run out of yard. Yeah, that's it just keep knitting, that's all.

Bind off.

At 110 stitches each skein will produce about 10 rows, on the last skein you need to keep an eye on how much you have left knit about 9 rows and you should do fine.

Did I say it was easy or what? 

Simple, fast, and versatile... Enjoy.

Tom.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Great idea, and lovely lady!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thaniks Tom for another great pattern. your model is so beautiful!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea. One to keep under the tree just in case. By the way love the teddies in your tree.

Merry Christmas.
Tx


----------



## Nhmom9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Great pattern, good to see you both.
White River Yarns


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Good pics, the pattern is very nice! Looks great on.


----------



## Stallcup (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome. Love it


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it thanks for the pattern


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tahnks for the pattern. Making it for me right after christmas. Got 1 more pair of mittens to knit first.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Tom...thank you for this pattern...and how timely it is..I recently ordered a mobius pattern that came with a skein of bulky yarn in a color I wanted and couldn't find locally...US15 needles....and they had you twist the yarn TWICE around the needle.....I actually tried it...what a disaster!! I called the shop where I ordered it and they insisted you should twist twice.....maybe it was me...it's now frogged waiting to start again with your pattern...
julie


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Great Pattern, I am going to make one for my Granddaughter. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

and happy birthday, even if i am one day late


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Tom, Now I really love this. I have wanted to make one of these for ever so long. There is just one thing I do not understand. (Blonde hair you know.)  

Here's my question: Do you twist the stitches on the needle immediately after you cast on and then begin to knit the new round on the circulars? When making any other project, I know you need to be careful of this. Is that what you mean?

Thank you for this pattern. Wishing you the best for the holidays.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Tom, just yesterday finished the scarf you posted last week. I have a beautiful pin to accent it. Turned out so nice!!!! I still have so much to knit but this definetely is going to be on my list..right now I need fast.. Do you have any fingerless mitt patterns.. I have a couple, but they are boring.. Blessed holidays.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Is this knitted with two strands? Gaynell


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Thanks for pattern. Your model looks like Tyne Daly!


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

love your yarn colors! What are the names please? Thanks Jane


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

lindaknits said:


> That's gorgeous! Thanks for pattern. Your model looks like Tyne Daly!


THAT's who I was trying to think of...Tyne Daly! Every time Tom posts a photo of his lovely wife I have this feeling I've seen her before!

Great pattern, Tom...thanks!


----------



## handmadebysue (Dec 10, 2011)

The mobius is beautiful. Looking forward to your reply to the questions regarding the 1 twist and the yarn you used. Thanks


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks Tom it looks very warm , How long is it? Jean


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

tamays said:


> ...after you cast on make sure you twist your yarn one (only one) to create the mobius twist....


Actually, this is _not_ a mobius. Because it's a full twist and not a half twist, and the two sides are not one single side.

But it's still a fun way to make a scarf.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

What a great idea! Thank you for it. It will come in handy whether I'm in a rush or not! :thumbup:


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all, sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I just got back from Santa's village where Megan and I spent a day of feeding reindeer, riding on fun rides and freezing our tushes off, ah the things we do for fun.

The black yarn is Lion brand Hometown USA Cambridge Tweed art #135 color#303 lot 61008, the reddish yarn however I have no information on. It was purchased over a year ago and I could not find a label for it. 

As for the question "Do you twist the stitches on the needle immediately after you cast on and then begin to knit the new round on the circulars?" Yes, after casting on all of the stitches check to make sure that all of the stitches are hanging in the same direction, then take the first stitch and twist it into the opposite direction. So if all of the stitches are hanging down, twist the first stitch up when you start your first row. This will produce a twist that will continue through the entire project. 

Gaynell asked "Is this knitted with two strands"? The yarn looks like it is two strands, but I did not double up on it. I used only a single strand of the above mentioned yarn. 

Jeanbess asked how long is it? It hangs at about two feet.

Chiscol had pointed out "Actually, this is not a Möbius. Because it's a full twist and not a half twist, and the two sides are not one single side."

I was once told that the twist described above was a möbius, but I guess i was misinformed as i am now told that it doesn't follow the true form of a Möbius Strip or Möbius Band a curious surface named after August Ferdinand Möbius, a nineteenth century German mathematician and astronomer, who was a pioneer in the field of topology. I meant no disrespect or misrepresentation to Mr. Möbius or any members of the mathematical and or astronomy community... My bad. I guess I should rename it. Hence forth it shall be known as a Twisted Tom. Okay, maybe not. 

I hope that answers all of your questions for now, if there is anything else you need to know, please don't hesitate to ask.

Be well, Tom.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Tom...haven't seen you in forever ages lol
GREAT mobius scarf....lovely model..

Thanks for sharing/ showing.

Hugs,

Camilla



tamays said:


> What's that you say you have to knit one more Christmas present but time is running out? This mobius scarf is simple, fast, and versatile.
> 
> This is how I did this one, you can vary your to your liking.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks Tom


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Cathy Ann, my son and family live in Missouli. She actually is from there. They were just all here for T/Giving.. Have spent time there,,there's a little yarn shop that I always frequent when I go there.. not a whole lot to do but I do get knitting done or cross stitching. Blessed holiday to you. Cathy


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Gee Tom, what some people will do for fun.... Actually, it does so neat, espeacially here in Phoenix where the only wild animals we have are coyotes. Was wondering how many rows you did with the two colors before changing??? Cathy


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Lord Love a Duck... had a graduation party to go to of all things and came home and started on your scarf.. Well I picked up my 11's instead of 15. I already co all the stitches and started first row and discovered it at the very end of the first row... So, I just switched- don't think I did to much damage but I can't believe how one stitch can make such a huge difference. I'm going to put 10 rows of brown (wood color from Lion Brand yarn) on and then do the rest in a burgandy and then finish up in the wood. Hope it works out ok.. Hope to do a hat.. you didn't answer if you had any fingerless mits patterns. Thanks sooooo very much. It's almost midnight and best to bed as church comes early. Hard to believe next wk. at this time is Christmas Eve. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Tom! Blessed Christmas to you and yours! Just wondering as I don't have any circular needles could this be doe on straight needles and twist the scarf after binding off? Jane


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

jane a said:


> Thanks Tom! Blessed Christmas to you and yours! Just wondering as I don't have any circular needles could this be doe on straight needles and twist the scarf after binding off? Jane


I'm pretty sure that would work just fine.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Great! Thank you so much! Can't wait to get started on this beautiful scarf! Having a tough time deciding on the colors lol! Well I can always make more than one! Thanks again
Jane


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Lord Love a Duck... had a graduation party to go to of all things and came home and started on your scarf.. Well I picked up my 11's instead of 15. I already co all the stitches and started first row and discovered it at the very end of the first row... So, I just switched- don't think I did to much damage but I can't believe how one stitch can make such a huge difference. I'm going to put 10 rows of brown (wood color from Lion Brand yarn) on and then do the rest in a burgandy and then finish up in the wood. Hope it works out ok.. Hope to do a hat.. you didn't answer if you had any fingerless mits patterns. Thanks sooooo very much. It's almost midnight and best to bed as church comes early. Hard to believe next wk. at this time is Christmas Eve. Blessings, Cathy


Hi cdanzinger, sorry I didn't answer about the fingerless mits, sorry I don't have a pattern for them, I haven't worked out a pattern for anything fingerless, but I will see what I can come up with.

Be well, Tom.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

red heart yarn has a cute easy fingerless gloves pattern i think its called winter wristlets jane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL ..cdanzinger...what fun...

Isn't it fun to think OUT of the box sometimes?...seems I do quite often lately lol ..love your expressions...My all time fav cuss word is Oooh HorseFeathers! ..really miffed then LOL..
Tom is a hoot in his kewl patterns...
I am making this in a rust color called Cayenne in Nashua Handknits Creative Focus Chunky 75% wool 25
% alpaca..soft combo.. ..using size 10 harmonys with 2 different cables linked with a connector...Will let you know later how it turns out ...lol...

We are neighbors ..as I live in Sun City...

Hugs,

Camilla



cdanzinger said:


> Lord Love a Duck... had a graduation party to go to of all things and came home and started on your scarf.. Well I picked up my 11's instead of 15. I already co all the stitches and started first row and discovered it at the very end of the first row... So, I just switched- don't think I did to much damage but I can't believe how one stitch can make such a huge difference. I'm going to put 10 rows of brown (wood color from Lion Brand yarn) on and then do the rest in a burgandy and then finish up in the wood. Hope it works out ok.. Hope to do a hat.. you didn't answer if you had any fingerless mits patterns. Thanks sooooo very much. It's almost midnight and best to bed as church comes early. Hard to believe next wk. at this time is Christmas Eve. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## handmadebysue (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Tom. The additional information you have provided is very helpful. I approve the name Twisted Tom.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

me too It's a winner!
Jane


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry that pattern at red heart is called Cozy Knit Wristers! Jane


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Well howdy Camilla, what a lovely name. Yes we are neighbors. Do you ever shop at Needlers Nest? Between the two shops I should just deposit my SS check into their account. I sure hope they are opened tomorrow as usually they are closed on Monday's. I desperately need size 15 DPN as Michaels/JoAnns don't carry. Blessings


----------



## 50thstateKnitter (Dec 18, 2011)

Tom-That is really a pretty Mobius. I'll give it a go. Plenty of time before X-mas. Post a photo when I'm done.  Patty


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comment about my name...my now deceased father named me and misprounced it so ...so do I lol...pronounced K MILE A..not K MILLA!
..
I was actually born in Glendale Arizona..back when the dinosaurs roamed the earth lol Grew up all over Europe as a military brat.....mid 1960's...Just moved back to Arizona in 2006 and I cannot imagine living anywhere else.
They say ...HOME is where your heart is..and mine is here.

No I don't get out much..being disabled...but that does NOT stop me from shopping online LOL..Where is Needlers Nest?..
I know what you mean about our obsession of knitting LOL

Oooh I love all Harmony wood needles from knitpicks.com....especially for DPN'S interchangable circulars etc....if you can wait for them to be delivered...You will NOT regret waiting..

Hugs and God Bless you and your family for this HOLYday season.

Camilla


cdanzinger said:


> Well howdy Camilla, what a lovely name. Yes we are neighbors. Do you ever shop at Needlers Nest? Between the two shops I should just deposit my SS check into their account. I sure hope they are opened tomorrow as usually they are closed on Monday's. I desperately need size 15 DPN as Michaels/JoAnns don't carry. Blessings


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Gee you both look like an interesting couple to know,thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Julia,, I will take that as a compliment.. Let's just say I can make life very interesting for most of those around me.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Thanks Julia,, I will take that as a compliment.. Let's just say I can make life very interesting for most of those around me.


oh it is one tom,happy xmas.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks sweet Julia...
You are a doll.

Hope you have a beautiful Holyday season.

Hugs,

Camilla

Yikes I didn't mean for that to post LOL...but you can see some of my work there.

http://community.knitpicks.com/profile/Camilla



juliacraftylady666 said:


> Gee you both look like an interesting couple to know,thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## judy363905 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW super idea Thank so much for sharing your pattern

Judy in Phx


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Tom, I'm the one that started my mobius last night and is was in awe. I picked it back up while watching my cardinals fighting for a victory :-( QEST. my mobius is really curling up is this suppose to be.. Think I might be a tight knitter but never really knew.. Could be the co row with size 11 needles instead of 15.. I've got to get something right as there's on five days left...


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Hey Tom, I'm the one that started my mobius last night and is was in awe. I picked it back up while watching my cardinals fighting for a victory :-( QEST. my mobius is really curling up is this suppose to be.. Think I might be a tight knitter but never really knew.. Could be the co row with size 11 needles instead of 15.. I've got to get something right as there's on five days left...


Hi cdanzinger, when knitting only a knit stitch in the round of circular needles it produces a stockinette stitch, the curling is just what a stockinette stitch does. If you look at the photos you will see that it curls on both ends, hence the Double Curl (Curle was just a typo) in the title. Using #11needles will make the stitches tighter and the drape of the finished scarf will be a little stiffer, it all depends on the type and size of yarn you are using.

Tom.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Tom, I switched immediately after very first row to the size 15 needles. I am using the wool-ease thick and quick.. Did you really use four skeins :roll: My fingers are getting pretty sore.. How wide did yours end up being???? Cathy


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

lindaknits said:


> That's gorgeous! Thanks for pattern. Your model looks like Tyne Daly!


That's exactly what I was thinking!

Thanks Tom, it's very lovely. Looks cozy too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

CDanzinger, when you are done I would love to see you post this mobious . to of all things and came home and started on your scarf.. Well I picked up my 11's instead of 15. I already co all the stitches and started first row and discovered it at the very end of the first row... So, I just switched- don't think I did to much damage but I can't believe how one stitch can make such a huge difference. I'm going to put 10 rows of brown (wood color from Lion Brand yarn) on and then do the rest in a burgandy and then finish up in the wood. Hope it works out ok.. Hope to do a hat.. you didn't answer if you had any fingerless mits patterns. Thanks sooooo very much. It's almost midnight and best to bed as church comes early. Hard to believe next wk. at this time is Christmas Eve. Blessings, Cathy[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I posted some fingerless mitts some time ago, if you still want my pattern you can PM me and I'll be glad to give you the pattern for some very easy fingerless mitts to make.


tamays said:


> cdanzinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Love a Duck... had a graduation party to go to of all things and came home and started on your scarf.. Well I picked up my 11's instead of 15. I already co all the stitches and started first row and discovered it at the very end of the first row... So, I just switched- don't think I did to much damage but I can't believe how one stitch can make such a huge difference. I'm going to put 10 rows of brown (wood color from Lion Brand yarn) on and then do the rest in a burgandy and then finish up in the wood. Hope it works out ok.. Hope to do a hat.. you didn't answer if you had any fingerless mits patterns. Thanks sooooo very much. It's almost midnight and best to bed as church comes early. Hard to believe next wk. at this time is Christmas Eve. Blessings, Cathy
> ...


----------



## kshackey (Jan 1, 2012)

Please help me with this. i am a very beginner knitter and love this scarf. After I cast on the stitches and do the twist do I connect the yarn to make one complete circle or is it knit back and forth in a flat design?


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

connect the yarn and knit in the round


kshackey said:


> Please help me with this. i am a very beginner knitter and love this scarf. After I cast on the stitches and do the twist do I connect the yarn to make one complete circle or is it knit back and forth in a flat design?


----------



## ElisabethR76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

